# AGP Karte ausgebaut - eingebaut danach Schwarzer Bildschirm



## Eisbaer (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe meine AGP GraKa ausgebaut, und nach ca. 20 minuten wieder eingebaut (Rechner war zu der Zeit nicht an oder hatte eine andere Karte eingebaut). Doch danach bekam ich nichts mehr zu sehen. Nachdem ich alles abgesteckt hatte und nur die GraKa drin war hatte ich es einmal das er gebootet hatte. Danach hab ich IDE kabel Karten usw. wieder reingesteckt doch danach hatte ich wieder nichts zu sehen. Karten ausgebaut nur FP angeschlossen ... nichts. Was kann ich noch tun bzw. woran liegt das? Ich danke für jede antwort


----------



## hela (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
'... Rechner war zu der Zeit nicht an ...' reicht m.E. nicht. PC muss bei Hardwareumbauten wirklich vom Netz getrennt werden - also Netzstecker ziehen.


----------



## jf-flasher (11. Oktober 2004)

HI, 
erste Frage: hast du irgend eine neue Hardware eingebaut, aus welchem Grund hast du die Grafikkarte ausgebaut.

zweite Frage: wieviel Watt hatt dein Netzteil. Bei zukünftigen Hardware-fragen wäre es sinnvoll alle erforderlichen Daten mit zu posten.

CPU?
Board?
Ram?
Grafikkarte?
dann wäre einem viel schneller geholfen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß jf-flasher


----------



## alois (11. Oktober 2004)

Bei sowas hilft wirklich gerne eine komplette Netztrennung, BIOS-Batterie raus, 10 Minuten stehen lassen... Ansonsten die Kontakte der Grafikkarte und des AGP-Slots kurz erden, oft ist eine elektrische Ladung auch das Problem. Viele sagen an dieser Stelle dann geht alles kaputt- das stimmt nicht  6 Jahre Erfahrung ^^


----------

